# 1st skiff project



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

more pic


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a good project, and you may find it rides or feels better then a LT25 when you're done. I was all for a LT25 too and almost had one a few times, after actually getting to hop in one I'm glad I'm building my own boat. But thats why we always test ride a new boat before buying right


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok got the floor fixed and now moving on the fixin the holes in the transom from the past owners motor and fish finder. I would like add a front deck with a cooler set in . Any suggestion on materials needed to build the deck? What type and thinkness of plywood and how do you go about fiberglassing it to a nice finish?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Figure out your bulkheads first, they support the deck.










Then your shear strakes, which run along the hull, bulkhead to bulkhead










Then figure out your deck based on the bulkheads
and the shape of your hull, fit the deck material to the location.
This deck was 3/8th inch exterior plywood










After you get it to shape we'll discuss fiberglass...


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks ,will 3/8" be ok to stand on if supported correctly?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure looks like it... 











You can always use 1/2 inch if you feel the need.
Not much weight difference for the added strength.


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

good deal 3/8 it is I plan on running by home depot and picking up the supplies to get started. More questions to come.


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 1st skiff project UPDATE*

Ok since I go the boat and have had alot of time off. I went into overdrive and painted the boat and wheels on the trailer here is a pic it starting to look better now its time for the interior work. The trolling motors where picked up at a yard sell and I had them on the back to make sure they work i got lazy a forgot to take them off and the outdoor carpet is on the bow to hide a few holes I didnt want to fill but its not glued down so the carpet might not stay.


----------



## lorimc1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thats coming along nicely.

I didnt know ranger made a boat with twins.LOL

CMD


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

Special Edition  I found these in the office last night and thought it would get the die hard Ranger Bass boat guys up here in Ga. fired up. They will get replaced with a fish logo when I find something I like.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a sweet paint job you did on her!


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 1st skiff project Boat is done!!!!!!!*

I finally got the interior wraped up I went a added a rear deck with marine grade wood and installed outdoor carpet since i pick up two rolls at a yard sale for 10 bucks. I found the two seats on ebay. I tried to build this boat on a super slim budget since it was my first skiff project and I might end up selling it for a Gheenoe. But the more I look at it Im starting to like it more Im trying to make a deal on 25hp merc. then see how see runs. If you guys have any advice Im open to anything.


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

onemore enjoy.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm impressed man. that thing went from a pos to a nice little skiff.


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, 20days a few beers and it turned out ok it has a few flaws in the paint but it looks good compared and for the amout of money I have in it I cant get to OCD about it . Also the ranger sticker is getting removed and replaced with a fish logo when I find one that looks good.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you have any idea how hard it is to tune twin outboards so they are syncronized (even if they are the same model) let alone a white and black one. You my friend are a guru.

Really nice build you did. Congrats.


----------

